

I want to be a Ruby on Rails Ninja - summerlunch

I want to become a Ruby on Rails Ninja. Something about Rails... just feels right! Believe me, I've fallen in love. Nothing is more fun than programming Ruby on Rails. It has actually killed my Netflix addiction. How can I prove to employers that I am a good Ruby on Rails programmer? What apps should I build as a demo? I was thinking about building a facebook clone, and showing that off to display my RoR skills. I need a guide on getting a RoR job.   
I was thinking I could cold call project managers to display my RoR skills. I was even thinking about starting a blog. But what topic??? I really want to be employed as a full time RoR programmer. What should I do? Thanks guys.
======
adyus
Hi summerlunch,

You're right that you should build something that you could show off, however
I suggest something other than a Facebook (or any other) clone.

Is there something you need to scratch your own itch? Perhaps a simple
personal finance manager, or something that interacts with the Netflix API.
Solve your own problem using Rails, and you'll also have something to show.

Make sure you write clean code, and make it easily available on Github or
such. An employer would be less interested in how your app looks than in how
it's written.

Good luck!

